# Hyper-V Userspacetools for FreeBSD 10?



## minimike (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi there,

Today I've just installed FreeBSD 10-BETA3 inside a with Microsoft Hyper-V 2012 powered VM. The first tests with running network and an good speed on storage has made me even more hungry. Are the some tools for userspace available like the hypervkvpd deamon for RHEL available? The driver releated stuff inside the kernel seems running now. I want to have also the functionality for:

Timesync
Integrated Shutdown
Heartbeat: Allows the host to detect if the virtual machine is running and responsive
cheers Darko


----------

